# Lake Placid NY  ILBBQF July 2-4 and Results



## oompappy (Jun 29, 2010)

Team Oompappy will be there! Stop by and say Hello if your in the area.

http://www.ilbbqf.com/

July 2-4, 2010


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Lake Placid NY  ILBBQF July 2-4*

See ya there!


----------



## oompappy (Jul 7, 2010)

Here are the Results...


Grand Champion: I Smell Smoke
Reserve Champion: IQue

Overall:
1 I Smell Smoke
2 IQue
3 Cancersuckschicago.com
4 Black Pig Competition BB
5 MrBobo'sTravelingAllStar
6 ZBQ
7 Yabba Dabba Que
8 Dirty DicksLeglessWonder
9 Jacked Up BBQ
10 Oompappy
11 Red Planet BBQ
12 Good Smoke BBQ
13 Bastey Boys
14 Qwannabees
15 T'N'T BBQ Team
16 Can't Stop Grilling
17 Sweet Breathe BBQ
18 Hogbutts BBQ
19 Big Guns BBQ
20 Green MT Smokeshack
21 Purple Turtle Catering C
22 Virginia Q
23 Big Dawg's Smokin BBQ
24 UP North BBQ
25 2 BQ'd
26 NY Phat Daddy's
27 Fill Up BBQ
28 Cousins BBQ
29 Stanley's Smokehouse
30 BBQ Magicians
31 Schmidt's Pit


Chicken:
1 Can't Stop Grilling
2 I Smell Smoke
3 T'N'T BBQ Team
4 Purple Turtle Catering C
5 Red Planet BBQ
6 MrBobo'sTravelingAllStar
7 Dirty DicksLeglessWonder
8 Sweet Breathe BBQ
9 Cancersuckschicago.com
10 Hogbutts BBQ
11 IQue
12 NY Phat Daddy's
13 Virginia Q
14 Black Pig Competition BB
15 Jacked Up BBQ
16 Bastey Boys
17 Oompappy
18 ZBQ
19 Green MT Smokeshack
20 2 BQ'd
21 Good Smoke BBQ
22 Qwannabees
23 UP North BBQ
24 Big Dawg's Smokin BBQ
25 Big Guns BBQ
26 BBQ Magicians
27 Cousins BBQ
28 Stanley's Smokehouse
29 Yabba Dabba Que
30 Fill Up BBQ
31 Schmidt's Pit


Ribs:
1 I Smell Smoke
2 IQue
3 Yabba Dabba Que
4 Bastey Boys
5 Virginia Q
6 Purple Turtle Catering C
7 Black Pig Competition BB
8 Red Planet BBQ
9 Cancersuckschicago.com
10 Oompappy
11 MrBobo'sTravelingAllStar
12 ZBQ
13 Dirty DicksLeglessWonder
14 Fill Up BBQ
15 Sweet Breathe BBQ
16 Big Guns BBQ
17 NY Phat Daddy's
18 Can't Stop Grilling
19 Hogbutts BBQ
20 Qwannabees
21 2 BQ'd
22 Good Smoke BBQ
23 T'N'T BBQ Team
24 UP North BBQ
25 Green MT Smokeshack
26 Big Dawg's Smokin BBQ
27 Jacked Up BBQ
28 Stanley's Smokehouse
29 Cousins BBQ
30 BBQ Magicians
31 Schmidt's Pit


Pork:
1 Cancersuckschicago.com
2 Black Pig Competition BB
3 ZBQ
4 IQue
5 I Smell Smoke
6 MrBobo'sTravelingAllStar
7 Green MT Smokeshack
8 Jacked Up BBQ
9 Qwannabees
10 Yabba Dabba Que
11 Bastey Boys
12 Good Smoke BBQ
13 Schmidt's Pit
14 Dirty DicksLeglessWonder
15 Cousins BBQ
16 2 BQ'd
17 Sweet Breathe BBQ
18 T'N'T BBQ Team
19 UP North BBQ
20 Big Guns BBQ
21 Red Planet BBQ
22 Oompappy
23 Can't Stop Grilling
24 Hogbutts BBQ
25 Big Dawg's Smokin BBQ
26 NY Phat Daddy's
27 BBQ Magicians
28 Stanley's Smokehouse
29 Virginia Q
30 Fill Up BBQ
31 Purple Turtle Catering C


Brisket:
1 Jacked Up BBQ
2 Yabba Dabba Que
3 Oompappy
4 I Smell Smoke
5 MrBobo'sTravelingAllStar
6 Good Smoke BBQ
7 Dirty DicksLeglessWonder
8 ZBQ
9 Cancersuckschicago.com
10 IQue
11 Black Pig Competition BB
12 Qwannabees
13 Big Dawg's Smokin BBQ
14 T'N'T BBQ Team
15 Big Guns BBQ
16 Red Planet BBQ
17 Hogbutts BBQ
18 Green MT Smokeshack
19 Fill Up BBQ
20 Virginia Q
21 Bastey Boys
22 Purple Turtle Catering C
23 UP North BBQ
24 Sweet Breathe BBQ
25 Can't Stop Grilling
26 2 BQ'd
27 BBQ Magicians
28 Stanley's Smokehouse
29 NY Phat Daddy's
30 Cousins BBQ
31 Schmidt's Pit

_________________________

$Buck-a-Rib Peoples Choice
 The Best Ribs Results

1 . Good Smoke-192
2 . Stanleys Smokehouse-173
3 . Wanna Bees-158
4 . Cancersuckschicago-153
5 . Up North BBQ-140
6 . Sweet Breathe-141
7 . NY Phat Daddys-141
8 . Big Guns-141
9 . Purple Turtle-134
10. Green Mountain SmokeShack-134

_____________________________

Hot Sauce...

1. Purple Turtle Catering

2. Oompappy 

3. Dirty DicksLeglessWonder

___________________________

Midnigt Grilling Bash 2010 Results 

Overall Ranking...

1. Cancersuckschicago 634.8572

2. IQue 626.2852

3. Virginia Q 624.5714

4. Can't Stop Grilling 621.1432

5. Good Smoke BBQ 610.8564

6. Stanley's Smokehouse 608.5714

7. Jacked Up BBQ 594.8570

8. Oompappy 594.8568

9. Black Pig Comp BBQ 587.4280

10 Red Planet BBQ 586.2860

11. Sweet Breathe BBQ 583.9994

12. Qwannabees 583.4284

13. Yabba Dabba Que 581.1422

14. NY Phat Daddy's 580.5712

15. Bastey Boys 576.5714

16. I Smell Smoke 573.1422

17. Mason Dixon BBQ 570.8572

18. Big Guns BBQ 312.5710

19. Rub N' Tug BBQ 213.1432

20. Fill-up BBQ 80.0000

21. Green MT Smokeshack 80.0000




NY Strip Steak...

1. Stanley's Smokehouse 167.4286

2. Cancersuckschicago 165.1428

3. Good Smoke BBQ 164.5716

4. Oompappy 160.0002

5. Yabba Dabba Que 158.2856

6. NY Phat Daddy's 158.2854

7. Can't Stop Grilling 157.7146

8. IQue 155.4284

9. Bastey Boys 147.4286

10. Mason Dixon BBQ 146.2858

11. Black Pig Comp BBQ 143.4286

12. Virginia Q 142.8570

13. Red Planet BBQ 141.7146

14. Jacked Up BBQ 140.0002

15. Big Guns BBQ 135.9996

16. I Smell Smoke 135.4284

17. Sweet Breathe BBQ 134.8570

18. Qwannabees 132.0000

19. Green MT Smokeshack 20.0000

20. Rub N' Tug BBQ 20.0000

21. Fill-up BBQ 20.0000


Chicken...

1  Red Planet BBQ 165.1430

2  Bastey Boys 163.4286

 3  Cancersuckschicago 161.1430

4  Virginia Q 160.5714

5   Stanley's Smokehouse 157.1430

6  Sweet Breathe BBQ 157.1428

7  IQue 157.1426

8  Jacked Up BBQ 155.9998

9  Good Smoke BBQ 154.8570

10  Oompappy 154.2854

11  Black Pig Comp BBQ 154.2854

12  Rub N' Tug BBQ 153.1432

13  Yabba Dabba Que 152.5714

14  Can't Stop Grilling 149.1428

15  NY Phat Daddy's 144.0000

16  Qwannabees 142.8568

17  Big Guns BBQ 136.5714

18  Mason Dixon BBQ 133.7140

19  I Smell Smoke 133.7138

20  Fill-up BBQ 20.0000

21  Green MT Smokeshack 20.0000



Sausage Fatty...

1. Cancersuckschicago 158.8570

2. Can't Stop Grilling 153.7144

3. Black Pig Comp BBQ 153.7142

4. Virginia Q 153.1430

5. NY Phat Daddy's 149.7144

6. I Smell Smoke 148.5716

7. IQue 148.5714

8. Yabba Dabba Que 148.5712

9. Qwannabees 147.4286

10. Jacked Up BBQ 147.4282

11. Good Smoke BBQ 143.4282

12. Sweet Breathe BBQ 141.7140

13. Red Planet BBQ 141.1430

14. Stanley's Smokehouse 141.1428

15. Oompappy 135.9998

16. Mason Dixon BBQ 134.8574

17. Bastey Boys 122.8568

18. Big Guns BBQ 20.0000

19. Rub N' Tug BBQ 20.0000

20. Green MT Smokeshack 20.0000

21. Fill-up BBQ 20.0000



Pizza...

1. Virginia Q 168.0000

2. IQue 165.1428

3. Qwannabees 161.1430

4. Can't Stop Grilling 160.5714

5. Mason Dixon BBQ 156.0000

6. I Smell Smoke 155.4284

7. Jacked Up BBQ 151.4288

8. Sweet Breathe BBQ 150.2856

9. Cancersuckschicago 149.7144

10. Good Smoke BBQ 147.9996

11. Oompappy 144.5714

12. Bastey Boys 142.8574

13. Stanley's Smokehouse 142.8570

14. Red Planet BBQ 138.2854

15. Black Pig Comp BBQ 135.9998

16. NY Phat Daddy's 128.5714

17. Yabba Dabba Que 121.7140

18. Fill-up BBQ 20.0000

19. Rub N' Tug BBQ 20.0000

20. Green MT Smokeshack 20.0000

21. Big Guns BBQ 20.0000


----------

